# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  DNEVNI RED SJEDNICE VLADE-danas

## marči

Sjednice i odluke Vlade RH
08. lipnja 2009. danas

85. sjednica Vlade Republike Hrvatske
 Dnevni red 
1. Prijedlog programa aktivnosti za prevenciju nasilja među mladima za 2009. godinu 
2. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izvršavanju sankcija izrečenih maloljetnicima za kaznena djela i prekršaje (EU) 
3. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o izvršavanju kazne zatvora, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona(EU) 
4. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o mirenju, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
5. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
6. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o državnoj potpori poljoprivredi i ruralnom razvoju, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
7. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o zaštiti tržišnog natjecanja, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
8. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o tehničkim zahtjevima za proizvode i ocjenjivanju sukladnosti (EU) 
9. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o trošarinama, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
10. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o osiguranju, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU)
11. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o Agenciji za regulaciju tržišta željezničkih usluga, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
12. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o željeznici, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona (EU) 
13. Prijedlozi odluka o sazivanju konstituirajućih sjednica županijskih skupština i Gradske skupštine Grada Zagreba 
14. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o kaznenom postupku, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
15. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopuni Zakona o žičarama za prijevoz osoba, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
16. a) Nacrt prijedloga zakona o uskladištenju i skladišnici za žitarice i industrijsko bilje, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
b) Prijedlog zaključka u vezi s potpisivanjem Memoranduma o razumijevanju između Vlade Republike Hrvatske i Europske banke za obnovu i razvoj o uspostavi sustava skladišnice u Republici Hrvatskoj 
17. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o komunalnom gospodarstvu, s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
18. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o potvrđivanju Ugovora o jamstvu između Republike Hrvatske i Europske banke za obnovu i razvoj za "Projekt skladištenja plina Plinacro", s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
19. Nacrt prijedloga zakona o potvrđivanju Ugovora o jamstvu između Republike Hrvatske i Međunarodne banke za obnovu i razvoj za "Projekt obnove riječkog prometnog pravca II.", s Nacrtom konačnog prijedloga zakona 
20. Prijedlog operativnog programa razvoja ovčarske i kozarske proizvodnje u Republici Hrvatskoj21. 
a) Godišnje izvješće o provedbi Plana provedbe Programa e-Hrvatska za 2008. godinu 
b) Prijedlog plana provedbe Programa e-Hrvatska za 2009. godinu 
22. Prijedlog odluke o prijenosu nekretnina u vlasništvu Republike Hrvatske Općini Lekenik, u svrhu izgradnje poduzetničke zone "Marof" 
23. Prijedlog odluke o dodjeli novčanih nagrada za medalje osvojene na 4. europskom dvoranskom atletskom prvenstvu INAS-FID za osobe s lakom mentalnom retardacijom (Reims, Francuska Republika, 4. do 8. ožujka 2009. godine)

----------


## wewa

za odbacivanje nacrta:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TinkiVinki

Jedno pitanje, jel sjednica javna??
Sorry, totalno sam ne informirana po tom pitanju, ali znam da se jedno vrijeme govorilo da predstavnici udruga mogu prisustvovati sjednicama sabora, sad ne znam jel isto vrijedi i za vladu...
Joooj, bilo bi super da imamo "insajderske" informacije...  :Grin:

----------


## nina1

> za odbacivanje nacrta:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
za odbacivanje prijedloga zakona

----------


## ina33

Uh  :Sad: ...

----------


## Pinky

muka mi je...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da ne prodje

----------


## marči

08. 06. 2009. | 13:24 


Vlada uputila u Sabor prijedlog zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji  
Autor S. Majdandžić 


Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji danas je sa sjednice Vlade upućen u saborsku proceduru iako se već mnoge udruge "mobiliziraju" kako bi ga osporile i, kako ističu, liberalizirale i više usmjerile na stvarne potrebe ljudi koji tako pokušavaju riješiti problem neplodnosti. 
SDP: Država ne vodi računa o zdravlju žena u prijedlogu zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji

Ovaj zakon rađen je prema iskustvima zemalja Europske unije, podsjetio je ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović, naglašavajući da je donesen suptilno s obzirom da je Hrvatska mala zemlja od 4,5 milijuna stanovnika.

Trenutačno je u našoj zemlji na snazi zakon iz 1978. godine, podsjetio je Milinović ocjenjujući kako je on neprovediv s obzirom da je medicinska znanost uznapredovala za pomoć obiteljima koje se bore s neplodnošću. 

Direktiva EU određuje minimalni sustav kontrole manipulacije spolnim stanicama, a kako Hrvatska nije do sada imala takav zakon, imali smo slučajeva koji su zbog zloporaba završili na sudovima, istaknuo je. 

Do sada je žena imala pravo na tri postupka umjetne oplodnje koje je plaćao HZZO, a sada se zakonom odobrava šest postupaka i svi su obnovljivi nakon poroda. Moguća je donacija i muške i ženske spolne stanice, a nema ograničenja na dob donatora. Ovaj zakon ne predviđa mogućnost zaleđivanja zametaka te oplodnje u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a što je slučaj, objasnio je ministar, i u većini zemalja Europske unije. Ovaj zakon predviđa da dijete nakon 18 godina starosti može doznati podatke o svojemu biološkom ocu, otkrio je Milinović, naglašavajući da na taj način zakon štiti identitet djeteta.

----------


## ina33

> Do sada je žena imala pravo na tri postupka umjetne oplodnje koje je plaćao HZZO, a sada se zakonom odobrava šest postupaka i svi su obnovljivi nakon poroda. Moguća je donacija i muške i ženske spolne stanice, a nema ograničenja na dob donatora. Ovaj zakon ne predviđa mogućnost zaleđivanja zametaka te oplodnje u izvanbračnoj zajednici, a što je slučaj, objasnio je ministar, i u većini zemalja Europske unije. Ovaj zakon predviđa da dijete nakon 18 godina starosti može doznati podatke o svojemu biološkom ocu, otkrio je Milinović, naglašavajući da na taj način zakon štiti identitet djeteta.


Koliko sam shvatila, ičitavajući tekst zakona koji je linkala ivarica, nigdje u zakonu se ne spominje uopće broj pokušaja - kad se searcha riječ šest, ne nalazi se referenca na broj pokušaja  :?. Pretpostvljam da se tu misli da će država financirat te prirodnjake za maks tri jajne stanice? To je ovo kao sad - da država uputnicom neograničeno pokriva prirodnjake, valjda će se to sad ukinut i financirat će samo 6 prirodnjaka, a brojanje počinje nakon poroda opet ???

----------


## ina33

Mislim - super je bitno ovo da nema ograničenja na dob donatora... Koji je value added toga? A mislim da vani, za jajnu stanicu, s razlogom ima...

----------


## ina33

To je stvarno nebuloza na nebulozu, to mi se čini da piše nekakav savjetnik za PR koji uopće nema pojma o MPO-u, kao da bi meni dalo da sastavim neku objavu iz područja najnovijih otkrića iz fizike pa da ja uzmem par ključnih riječi i zavrtim križaljku kako mi zvuči zgodno...

----------


## ina33

I da, ne znam jeste li išle iščitavati zakon, pola papira je potrošeno u stvarima tipa da se ne smiju ljudi klonirati i da se ne smiju raditi himere između ljudi i životinja, baš je MM komentirao kako je to smiješno, kad ne bi bilo tragično. Baš me zanima o kojem to napretku znanosti na ovom polju koji je neprovediv, ali sad će mu novi zakon odškrinuti vrata, priča ministar...

----------


## wewa

:Sad:

----------


## marči

> Mislim - super je bitno ovo da nema ograničenja na dob donatora... Koji je value added toga? A mislim da vani, za jajnu stanicu, s razlogom ima...



ma meni sve više tu nešto ne štima. 
o tom famoznom broju 6 do sada uopće nije bilo riječi u nacrtu prijedloga. 
ovo s dobi donatora, stvarno ne znam tko je tu lud...

za pola godine kad vide koliko će 6 pokušaja na teret HZZO-a koštati HZZO srezat će na 2.
mrzim te spinove.

----------


## taca70

edit Čovjek koji iz prve ruke zna s čim se sve susreću parovi kojima je potrebna MPO i opet može baljezgati takve gluposti.Ja stvarno mislim da bi se nasi dragi doktori trebali pobuniti.Nije istina da je bolji bilo kakav zakon nego nikakav.Nekima sigurno jeste ali većini ovakav zakon sigurno jako otežava posao.

----------


## draga

Čekaj ako sam shvatila - Nacrt je otišao u Sabor?
Sad ovisimo o Mirjani Petir i sličnima??? :shock:

----------


## Ginger

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
pa kako je već mogao otići u sabor???

----------


## nina1

> edit Čovjek koji iz prve ruke zna s čim se sve susreću parovi kojima je potrebna MPO i opet može baljezgati takve gluposti.Ja stvarno mislim da bi se nasi dragi doktori trebali pobuniti.Nije istina da je bolji bilo kakav zakon nego nikakav.Nekima sigurno jeste ali većini ovakav zakon sigurno jako otežava posao.


s ovim se u potpunosti slažem ....
Milinović je ginekolog pa takve stvari govori .... ma ni ortoped ne bi takve stvari govorio  .... (isprike ortopedima, nije podcjenjivanje)
meni isto nije jasno s ovom brojkom šest ... istina, čitala sam samo jedanput zakon i kao što je napisala ina33 :" pola papira je potrošeno u stvarima tipa da se ne smiju ljudi klonirati"
katastrofa ... ma nemogu vjerovati ...  :Sad:

----------


## amyx

SRAMOTA   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

IMA li neki mail direktno od edit Milinovića?

----------


## tikica_69

Mislim da je sad zaista vrijeme za jedan malo zesci javni prosvjed   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr

slala sam ja svoje prosvjedno pismo i na njegov mail, nikakve koristi   :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

Prosvjed svakako, a isto tako treba se ubaciti u politiku. I nije ovo fraza.... iako je teško ući u to vrzino kolo.

U vlasti je jako malo ljudi odgovarajuće dobi da bi ih to zanimalo (ne samo ovaj nacrt zakona, nego dobrobit djece uopće). Prava gerijatrija (nek mi iznimke oproste, oni koji to nisu i oni koji tak ne misle). 

Jedan od načina da se to promijeni je (u)gurati se u organe vlasti. Nije lako, ali valja probati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako ovo danas prođe stvarno se možemo frigati, znači sad će nam još staviti limit i na prirodnjake?
Mislim da je INA upravu ovaj zakon je pisao netko tko nema veze ni sa zdravstvom a kamoli sa potpomognutom oplodnjom glavno da se više od pola zakona utuklo na kloniranje što bi trebao biti zaseban zakon a ne trpati sve u isti koš.
Jeli znate kad će se čut kako je prošlo ovo na Saboru?

----------


## marči

a treba vidjet i kad zasjeda sabor i na kojem dnevnom redu će biti...sve se može naći on line

----------


## aenea

> Koliko sam shvatila, ičitavajući tekst zakona koji je linkala ivarica, nigdje u zakonu se ne spominje uopće broj pokušaja - kad se searcha riječ šest, ne nalazi se referenca na broj pokušaja  :?. Pretpostvljam da se tu misli da će država financirat te prirodnjake za maks tri jajne stanice? To je ovo kao sad - da država uputnicom neograničeno pokriva prirodnjake, valjda će se to sad ukinut i financirat će samo 6 prirodnjaka, a brojanje počinje nakon poroda opet ???


Ma ne..pa znaju oni što rade. Cijenu koštanja tih postupaka će regulirati tako da će smisliti još dodatan pritisak na primarne ginekologe koji će uopće htjeti davati uputnice i propisivati lijekove..Naime, neplodnost jest bolest, ali novi zakon predviđa da te liječnik može odbiti liječiti i da će to biti sasvim ustavno..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Eowyn

povraćam od jada. 
no, idemo dalje na sve što možemo učiniti da barem u nekoj mjeri  ublažimo stvar.

----------


## Aurora*

> a treba vidjet i kad zasjeda sabor i na kojem dnevnom redu će biti...sve se može naći on line


Evo, ja bas gledam sta ima na stranicama Sabora i nasla sam ovu stranicu

http://www.sabor.hr/Default.aspx?sec=2148

na kojoj su navedeni datumi sjednica Sabora, a prema kojoj, ako pravilno razumijem, iduca sjednica bi trebala biti 17.6.

Osim toga, preko ovog linka http://itv.sabor.hr/video/ bi se trebalo moci pratiti svako zasjedanje Sabora u zivo.

----------


## marči

PROSLIJEĐUJTE PETICIJU NA POTPISIVANJE I DALJE!

----------


## Denny

Ne mogu vjerovati, koja država! Prije su nam plaćali 3 stimulirana pokušaja i sve prirodnjake. Ako nema više FET-a ne treba nam ni tolika stimulacija, znači dobijemo 6 prirodnjaka i to je to? Nadam se da sam krivo shvatila i da "ruke" ipak ostaju besplatne?!

----------


## Maxime

znam iz osobnog iskustva da je nemoguce doprijeti do kabineta ministra milinovica. ne javljaju se na telefon niti su upoznati s fenomenom maila (ministarstvo jedinu razumiju rijec 'faks' ...)

slabo mi je od razvoja dogadjaja vezan uz teme potpomognute i pitam se cije je to maslo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aenea

> Ne mogu vjerovati, koja država! Prije su nam plaćali 3 stimulirana pokušaja i sve prirodnjake. Ako nema više FET-a ne treba nam ni tolika stimulacija, znači dobijemo 6 prirodnjaka i to je to? Nadam se da sam krivo shvatila i da "ruke" ipak ostaju besplatne?!


Ukoliko će ti primarni ginekolog htjeti propisati lijekove i uputnice, biti će besplatne. Budući lijekove financiraju iz vlastitog džepa, ovime je omogućeno da to vrlo bezbolno riješe tako da se pozovu na prigovor savjesti i odbiju ti ih dati.

----------


## aenea

> znam iz osobnog iskustva da je nemoguce doprijeti do kabineta ministra milinovica. ne javljaju se na telefon niti su upoznati s fenomenom maila (ministarstvo jedinu razumiju rijec *'faks'* ...)
> 
> slabo mi je od razvoja dogadjaja vezan uz teme potpomognute i pitam se cije je to maslo


Većina "ustanova" mora fakseve procesuirati na određeni način, a mail se može samo obrisati..

----------


## ksena28

> znam iz osobnog iskustva da je nemoguce doprijeti do kabineta ministra milinovica. ne javljaju se na telefon niti su upoznati s fenomenom maila (ministarstvo jedinu razumiju rijec 'faks' ...)
> 
> slabo mi je od razvoja dogadjaja vezan uz teme potpomognute i pitam se cije je to maslo



ovo je živa istina!!!! na žalost!

----------


## Ginger

ovjde imate i brojeve faxa:
http://www.vlada.hr/hr/adresar_i_lin...ocijalne_skrbi

----------


## Maxime

Lako za kontakt detalje drzavnih ustanova, puno veci problem je sto se u tim istim ustanovama sluzbenici skrivaju te su nama poreznim obveznicima nedostupni ...

----------


## aenea

> Lako za kontakt detalje drzavnih ustanova, puno veci problem je sto se u tim istim ustanovama sluzbenici skrivaju te su nama poreznim obveznicima nedostupni ...


A gle..da se Milinović ili netko od nadležnih hoće javljati na telefon ili na bilo koji drugi način ostvariti kontakt sa pacijentima ne bi imao vremena izmišljati ovakve khm..jel.. zakone..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marči

curke, znam da ste ljute jer sam i ja, no editiram sve one "grde" riječi i epitete, ok?

----------


## pirica

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## martina123

:Sad:  zlo mi je.....   :Crying or Very sad:  

Rodice moje, BETICE moje i sve ove divne cure sa foruma - sto dalje?

Koliko vidim ne reagiraju na nista?
Nisu nas zvali ni da kao udruge  budemo prisutni...
Ovo je sve gore i gore.... 
*Oporba- amadman - protuustavno.....*

...to su rijeci koje bi nam sada trebale pomoci...

----------


## marti_sk

Cure i ja zelim da potpisem peticiju, ali ne znam sta da navedem u polje adresa? Dali mora i to da popunim ili je dovoljno samo ime prezime i email?

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.vlada.hr/hr/naslovnica/no...ka_zatvorenika

Btw. vijest je tutnuta pod naslov Vlada predlaže DNA bazu podataka zatvorenika    :Rolling Eyes:  

Iz ovog priopćenja Vlade sa današnje sjednice:

Saboru je upućen i prijedlog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, a ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović istaknuo je da se *pri izradi zakona vodilo računa o činjenici da Hrvatska ima samo 4,5 milijuna stanovnika, što je ograničavajuće kad je riječ o oplodnji*. (ja ili sam glupa ili nešto drugo, ali zbilja mi nije jasno zbog čega su 4,5 milijuna ograničavajuća po pitanju broja MOJIH stanica! I vraćenih embrija! I zamrzavanja embrija!)  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Podsjetio je da je na snazi zakon iz 1978., koji je praktično neprovediv, budući da ne prati razvoj biomedicinskih znanosti. (a ovaj novi prati?!?!) :shock: 

Predloženi zakon predviđa i sustav kontrole nad manipulacijom spolnim stanicama, kroz sustav akreditacije ustanova koje će se moći baviti medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom, a predviđen je i nacionalni registar darivatelja spolnih stanica.

Uh, ljuta sam ko pas cijeli dan....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marti_sk

A da osporite zakon pred Ustavni sud? Ili pred najvisu instancu u HR koja vodi racun o ustavnosti zakona. Navedite sve vase argumente i zalite se da je protivustavan zakon jer ne postuje covekova prava...pravo na obitelj, na izbor itd. Neki pravnik to moze dobro srociti

----------


## TinkiVinki

Po meni, bilo bi dobro tražiti komentar i mišljanja HHO...
I drugih sličnih organizacija...
A pod obavezno pozvati reproduktivce i druge liječnike da daju svoju potporu!  HITNO! i JAVNO!

----------


## Jelena

> (ja ili sam glupa ili nešto drugo, ali zbilja mi nije jasno zbog čega su 4,5 milijuna ograničavajuća po pitanju broja MOJIH stanica! I vraćenih embrija! I zamrzavanja embrija!)  
> Podsjetio je da je na snazi zakon iz 1978., koji je praktično neprovediv, budući da ne prati razvoj biomedicinskih znanosti. (a ovaj novi prati?!?!) :shock: 
> Uh, ljuta sam ko pas cijeli dan....


Očito sve ide u smjeru da narod *"shvati"* da je riječ o doniranju, a da uopće ne skuže da se radi i o vlastitim stanicama. To smo vidjeli već po nekim reakcijama kod štanda u subotu. A ovakvo predstavljanje samo na donaciju skreće pozornost. Po tom pitanju ima puno skepse u narodu i igraju na tu kartu. Puno birača bi imalo 100% toleranciju prema vlastitim stanicama, a na doniranje su malo osjetljivi. Ovo o životinjama i ostale nebuloze im je samo joker ako će trebati još malo prestrašiti narod.

----------


## Jelena

> Po meni, bilo bi dobro tražiti komentar i mišljanja HHO...
> I drugih sličnih organizacija...
> A pod obavezno pozvati reproduktivce i druge liječnike da daju svoju potporu!  HITNO! i JAVNO!


TinkiVinki, oprosti, ali mišljenje HHO-a, Banca i njegovih pajaca me uopće ne interesira. Nadam se da niste zaboravile da si je lani sam iznajmljivao poslovni prostor po cijeni od 40 000 kuna u svom vlastitom stanu, a taj je prostor uredio s namještajem po cijeni od 140 000 kuna proračunskog novca.

Osobno bih više očekivala od aktivista tipa Vili Matula i Urša Raukar.

----------


## Lorien

ne znam stvarno sto se vise moze uciniti. neke cure su na temi "prijedlog nacrta zakona" spominjale da su kontaktirale sa sdp-om. kako to napreduje???
nazalost, sad smo osudjeni na elokventnost pojedinih zastupnika koji ce nadam se usutkati znamo-vec-koju.
svi su se skoncentrirali na doniranje jajnih stanica, a nitko vise ne spominje previse zabranu zamrzavanja embrija i mogucnost oplodnje SAMO 3 STANICE!!!! btw, buduci samo italija i mislim njemacka zabranjuju zamrzavanje embrija, pa ako je to vecina zemalja EU ministru bas ne ide matematika dobro.
ocajna sam! voljela bih da nesto mogu uciniti, ali cini mi se da javnost uopce nije senzibilizirana za ovu temu i da je svih bas briga jer ih se ne tice

----------


## darci

Jelena nažalost mislim da u ovoj zemlji ima vrlo malo javnih osoba bez imalo putra na glavi. 

a mislim čak i da  HHO i slična ekipa se imala sasvim dovoljno vremena za javiti i izjasniti o ovome  te podržati rode i betu jer vjerujem da dobro prate što se dešava u ovoj državi, ali nemaju stvarnog interesa za to. 

ja bih voljela da poznajem nekog od zastupnika ili visoko rangiranih članova vladajuće stranke da razgovaramo s njima kako ovo riješiti kad prijedlog dođe pred Sabor, jer preko oporbe se ništa neće riješiti. nažalost (inače bih rekla na sreću ali u ovakvoj situaciji ipak nažalost), ne krećem se u takvim krugovima i ne znam kako krenuti dalje. 

užasno sam ljuta i razočarana u ovu našu državu te na ministra ginekologa koji predstavlja i podržava jedan ovakav zastarjeli zakon koji nikome neće donijeti sreću.

----------


## Lorien

ako nekoga zanima evo link sa tekstom starog zakona iz 1978.g.

http://hr.wikisource.org/wiki/Zakon_...4%91anju_djece

ako slucajno ne mozete otvoriti zbog ovih % i sl. ukucajte u google "Zakon o zdravstvenim mjerama za ostvarivanje prava na slobodno odlučivanje o rađanju djece" i prvi hit vam je link na tekst zakona, čl. 29.-34. uredjuju medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju

----------


## Lorien

samo za usporedbu
nije tako los, ne propisuje puno pa je mogucnost interpretacije velika

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena nažalost mislim da u ovoj zemlji ima vrlo malo javnih osoba bez imalo putra na glavi.


Zato što im se divimo i toleriramo ih. Tko su nam samo gradonačelnici!? Zagreb, Split, Osjek... "Snalažljivost" je na cijeni. Meni ne treba ništa od gospodina Banca. Rastjerao je sve normalne i plemenite iz HHO-a. Od mene 0 tolerancije za putar na glavi, a pogotovo ne za one koji hine da su plemeniti unutar HHO-a, crkve i sličnih preskupih organizacija. Za političare barem znamo da su po defaultu koristoljubivi.

Trebamo probati doći do Matule. Je l ima tko kakvu ideju kako bi se do njega došlo?  

U Njemačkoj postoji opcija zamrzavanja. Ali samo četverostaničnih embrija ili kako ćete ih već zvati.

----------


## Lorien

znaci onda je samo italija ta "vecina zemalja EU"!
bravo ministre, sjedi 5+ iz matematike

----------


## taca70

Ja opet ponavljam da struka mora dici svoj glas i da bi to bilo ozbiljnije prihvaceno.Na sto ce se svesti MPO u HR ako ovo prode?Ne mogu vjerovati da nasi lijecnici i biolozi pristaju na to.Ima li glasa od Opacicke?

----------


## Jelena

> Ja opet ponavljam da struka mora dici svoj glas i da bi to bilo ozbiljnije prihvaceno.Na sto ce se svesti MPO u HR ako ovo prode?Ne mogu vjerovati da nasi lijecnici i biolozi pristaju na to.Ima li glasa od Opacicke?


x

----------


## ines31

Ja sam ostala bez teksta kad je naš Milinović izjavio bolje ikakav nego nikakav zakon KATASTROFA i to je izjava !!!!!
Ja kao prvo živim u izvanbračnoj zajednici i taj čin vjenčanja smo naravno namjeravali jednom napraviti ali sad sam primorana da se vjenčam zbog zakona! Užas!!!!
Da li se zna kad će točno tj. kojeg datuma biti stavljen prijedlog na glasanje u Saboru.(da znam na vrijeme organizirat svadbu)
Ja nemam neko veliko znanje što se tiče prava ali znam da je po Obiteljskom zakonu izvanbračna i bračna zajednica izjednačena i to znači kršenje zakona, pa valjda imamo neke pravnike u ovoj državi da se pozabave Ustavom i kršenjem zakona!
Da li se može kako kontaktirati sa SDP-om tj. s nekim od njihovih čelnika znam da su oni protiv ovog zakona!!????

----------


## ines31

Evo upravo sam bila na stranicama SDP-a i poslala sam mail tak da Vam predlažem da odvojite malo vremena i da pošaljete im par riječi, na mene jednu možda neće reagirati ali ako nas je više......

----------


## Pinky

> PROSLIJEĐUJTE PETICIJU NA POTPISIVANJE I DALJE!


jos jednom ponavljam: ako sam ja uspila u svom malom mjestu skupiti vise od 100 potpisa u jedno jutro, mislim da se stvarno MORA pokusati organizirati javno potpisivanje kakvo je bilo u zagrebu u svim vecim gradovima hrvatske. barem to.  oprostite na tonu, ljuta sam ko pas na naseg dicnog ministra ko svi mi

----------


## marči

> Evo upravo sam bila na stranicama SDP-a i poslala sam mail tak da Vam predlažem da odvojite malo vremena i da pošaljete im par riječi, na mene jednu možda neće reagirati ali ako nas je više......


ines, to smo već prošli tjedan odradili kao Udruga, no vi kao pojedinci jednako vrijedite i važno vas je čuti!

----------


## Jelena

ines, drago mi je što si se uključila. budući da imaš dobru volju, slobodno pošalji mailove i ministru i državnom tajniku. premda nam ne odgovaraju, trebamo ih podsjetiti da smo ovdje i da nas ima.  :Love:

----------


## kekis

Čitam ovo sve sa novim ne-daj-boze zakonom i stvarno sam isfrustrirana...
prvo - jel oni stvarno mogu donijeti zakon sa nedefiniranim brojem KAKVIH pokusaja - šest čega? Ili bi se to trebalo doraditi?
Drugo - što se tice izvanbracne zajednice, koliko znam, nakon tri godine se takva zajednica tretira kao 'bračna'. Ako se nakon tri godine sve može dijeliti 'po-pola', onda stvarno ne razumijem kako definiciju takve zajednice ovaj zakon može opovrgavati? U braku sam - ali ovo stvarno nije fer...
Treće - potpisala sam peticiju, ali s druge strane - ako Milinović isprezentira taj zakon tako kako vec radi i ako ovi u Saboru to popasu - onda nam ni peticija nece pomoci. Zar se stvarno nista drugo ne može napraviti?!
I da to donosi čovjek koji je ginekolog? Majko moja! Od srca bi mu zazelila da mu punktiraju samo jednu jajnu stanicu - pa da vidim što ne bi bio za zamrzavanje...
di mi zivimo....?
Kako onda u Sloveniji funkcionira zakon takav kakav je, i u ostalim zemljama? Nas da ima samo 4,5 mil - - da, i? Treba nas biti i dalje toliko ili manje? WTF? I mi kao furamo natalitetnu politiku...
Sorry na ponavljanju vec napisanog u prijasnjim postovima, ali sam jednostavno morala....

----------


## ines31

Evo iskreno ne znam koliko sam ih već poslala na razne udruge žena itd. sad krećem s Ministrima! Da li se peticija još uvijek potpisuje jer šaljem raznim udrugama (nadam se da mogu to kao pojedinac) pa da ih tim putem pozovem na potpisivanje na Rodinom forumu.

----------


## Lorien

sto vise citam tekst tog zakona, sve sam ocajnija.
primjerice, sada cemo prije SVAKOG postupka trebati dobiti i odobrenje Povjerenstva koje imenuje ravnatelj ustanove uz suglasnost ministra (cl. 16). cemu toliko papirologije?
slazem se da bi se nasi doktori trebali pobuniti!
zakon je definitivno neustavan, jer je bracna zajednica izjednacena s izvanbracnom po Obiteljskom zakonu. ali je onda neustavan samo u tom dijelu, pa se moze ukinuti ta odredba a ne i cijeli zakon.
da li ste primjetili kako je u uvodu obrazlozenja navedeno koje sve zemlje dopustaju donaciju i da li je dopustena MPO bracnim ili izvanbracnim partnerima i u kojim zemljama, ali nigdje nema usporednog prikaza o tome u kojim je zemljama dopusteno zamrzavanje embrija[/u]

----------


## Jelena

odobrenje se i u njemačkoj tražilo i ista je priča s izvanbračnim partnerima. no to odobrenje se čekalo tipa tjedan-dva. mogu si misliti kad to dođe k nama koliko će to trajati i kako nitko neće znati svoj posao. koliko još nesposobnih birokrata koji nisu u stanju pročitati pravila igre treba uposliti. 

moram prizanti da je ova glupost s izvanbračnim partnerima i u njemačkoj fora, iako crkva nema ni blizu takav utjecaj, ni protestantska, ni katolička. iz nekog razloga država forsira vjenčanja. bračni parovi zarade po 300-500 eura mjesečno više samo jer su vjenčani.

Evo javaljuju prilog o nama u "Hrvtska uživo", sutra u 16.10 s "udruge kažu da je restriktivniji od dosadašnjeg".

----------


## Aurora*

> da li ste primjetili kako je u uvodu obrazlozenja navedeno koje sve zemlje dopustaju donaciju i da li je dopustena MPO bracnim ili izvanbracnim partnerima i u kojim zemljama, ali nigdje nema usporednog prikaza o tome u kojim je zemljama dopusteno zamrzavanje embrija[/u]


Upravo sam to sada isla gledati obzirom da je Milinovic danas rekao da u vecini europskih zemalja nije dopusteno zamrzavanje embrija!

Bas me zanima koje su to zemlje i jos vise zasto to nije prikazano u onoj usporednoj tablici koja se navodi u Prijedlogu?

----------


## pak

ovo je stvarno jad i tuga,nisam uočila da se ministrica obitelji i....  oglasila,ili mi parovi bez djece nismo obitelj i s nama se ne treba solidarizirati,a te priče da smo mala zemlja itd su van svake pameti.ne pratim saborska zasjedanja ali osim ovih par zastupnika koji se naslikavaju ima li još koji  koji nam može ikako pomoći?

----------


## pirica

_Postupke medicinske oplodnje može obavljati samo ona zdravstvena ustanova kojoj je u skladu s odredbama ovoga Zakona dano odobrenje ministra za provođenje postupaka oplodnje (u daljnjem tekstu: ovlaštena zdravstvena ustanova)._

mogao bi se smanjit i broj klinika :?

----------


## gupi51

Čitam ovo i kosa mi se diže na glavi od ovih suludih ideja iz zakona. Naš ministar očito zaboravlja da je osnovno načelo Hipokratove zakletve koju svaki liječnik polaže, pa tako ju je valjda i on položio; NE NAŠTETITI PACIJENTU!!! On sa ovim zakonom radi upravo to. Šteti ogromnom broju žena sa nepotrebnim izlaganjem hormonima koja su se zahvaljujući FET-u barem donekle uspijavala izbjeći. I samo da zna- njegovom logikom svaka jajna stanica i svaki spermij je potencijalan život. Šta ćemo bacati živote u smeće svaki put kad ima više od 3 jajne stanice? Tko je tu lud? 
I usput, svaki prosječan građanin zna da su hormoni štetni (sjetite se samo bombastičnih naslova o Yasmin pilulama), samo naš ministar GINEKOLOG  nema pojma ili se samo pravi da nema pojma. A što je još najžalosnije sigurna sam da on to jako dobro zna, ali ga nije briga. On je samo lički medvjed na lancu izveden u lunapark zvan Vlada.

----------


## Pinky

ovo je dno dna. tribalo bi ih tuziti sudu u strazburu.... edit



pinky-molim te!

----------


## rozalija

Cure volila bih pomoći, ako glasovi iz BiH nešto znače, idem sutra na noge po Mostaru skupljati glasove.

----------


## Maxime

Da li mozda vrijedi pokusati suradjivati s udrugom BABE na ovu temu?

----------


## marči

ajme maxime moja draga...

----------


## egemama

maxime, odlicna ideja!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/u...nje-djece.html

Odličan prilog na Dnevniku NoveTV  :Love:  

Ostali, ni A o tome... Ali je zato na HTV2 u vijestima bio prilog o tipu koji kreira krpice za cucke i trenira svog cucka da vozi skejt...bar 5 minuta prilog...  :Rolling Eyes:  

I ispričavam se na spominjanju HHO-a, mislila sam općenito zbog kršenja ljudskih prava...od sada držim jezik za zubima... :/

----------


## Pinky

> ovo je dno dna. tribalo bi ih tuziti sudu u strazburu.... edit
> 
> 
> 
> pinky-molim te!


oprostite molim vas   :Embarassed:  zanila sam se   :Embarassed:  bas mi je neugodno   :Embarassed:  aj aj   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginger

meni je stvarno zlo od tih edit  :Evil or Very Mad:  
jel ih možemo tužiti?
nemam neki dobar osjećaj oko svega toga    :Sad:  
čini mi se da su oni jaaako dobro isplanirali kako će javnosti zamazati oči - donacijama, zlouporabom...
a i ovo o izvanbračnoj zajednici mi se čini kao da je nešto što su namjerno ubacili - mislim, to nema šanse proći jer je protuzakonito, pa kad to "uvaže", reći će da su slušali prijedloge zainteresiranih   :Nope:  
tužno, tužno, tužno.....

----------


## Ginger

Pinky, ja se svako malo zanesem, al se u zadnji tren sjetim da je ovo jedan fini forum jedne fine udruge   :Smile:  
a teško mi se obuzdati...

----------


## Pinky

ODLICAN clanak

http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/zakonom...plodnje/21859/

----------


## ina33

> U Njemačkoj postoji opcija zamrzavanja. Ali samo četverostaničnih embrija ili kako ćete ih već zvati.


Večeras sam čula da protestanski svijet te embrije naziva pred-embrijima dok su u katoličkom zameci čim se jajna stanica podijeli i s njima se ne može ništa (razlika Italija-Njemačka di je Italija još rigoroznija, a mi smo s ovim zakonom jedna od tri evropske zemlje s najrigoroznijim zakonodavstvom na području MPO-a - Italija, Njemačka i Hrvatska). Ako sam to sve dobro shvatila.

----------


## martina123

> ODLICAN clanak
> 
> http://www.monitor.hr/clanci/zakonom...plodnje/21859/


Da, odlican clanak!

----------


## mišicalara

Dobar jutar svima...,
čitam na Večernjem da je Đurđa Adlešić protiv donošenja ovakvog zakona. Trebalo bi naći naćina i nekako ići prema njoj sa prijedlozima. Ona kaže da postoje šanse jedino u vidu amandmana da se neke stvari " poprave"( to možda nije adekvatna riječ????) i da se zakon uskladi sa obiteljskim zakonom. Naravno preostaje tu more drugih katastrofalnih riješenja koje bi kako sada stvari stoje u takvom obliku i bile izglasane ,što se još može učiniti????? I ja i moj dragi imamo iza sebe po jedan neuspjeli brak,u vezi smo skoro desetljeće a od toga živimo zajedno šest godina. Ma zar će mi država određivat hoću li se udat ili ne. Prema ovom zakonu ja u sljedeći postupak nebi mogla prije nego se udam. Fuj gade mi se. Razmišljam i što je sa curama koje po jednom postupku uspiju dobit više od tri stanice, mnogo više. Ćemu te zabrane, logike nema a zdrave pameti još manje. Oni će "propvijedat o natalitetu", edit. Ako sam bila preprosta slobodno obrišite post. Cure držim nam svima fige da se ovaj zakon ne izglasa.

----------


## lucylu

evo ja to jutros citam i nemogu doci k sebi
pa jesu li oni normalni  :? 
pretpostavljam da se u pozadini upravo odvijaju neka zanimljivije igre koje trenutno javnost netreba pratiti pa se ovakva jedna nebuloza ubaci
prestrasno!!!

----------


## ksena28

tisuću puta si kažem da neću čitati komentare na tekstove o mpo-u, i onda opet pročitam! ljudi u ovoj državi glupi i neobrazovani ljudi smatraju da su nekakve moralne vertikale! jadno! i još se skrivaju iza boga?* jadno jadno jadno*

----------


## sbonetic

Evo danas je ovaj članak u Novom listu....


http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...omognutoj.aspx

----------


## aenea

evo i t portal..

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-partneri.html

----------


## taca70

Svaka cast Adlesiciki barem za ovo jer otvoreno izrazava svoje neslaganje, a Kosorica dize ruku iako mi se cini ne bas ponosna na sebe ali premijer je tu pored nje....
Interesantno je da je u Njemackoj i Svicarskoj MPO takoder omogucena samo bracnim parovima iako te zemlje nisu tako "katolicke" i gdje je vanbracna zajednica puno prihvacenija nego kod nas.Takoder je zabranjena i donacija js, cak i u Svedskoj.Medutim, jedna Spanjolska ima vrlo liberalan zakon, MPO je dozvoljen cak i zenama bez partnera i donacija i js i embrija. I ajd sada ti budi pametan.
Posljednja mi je nada da ce na Saboru biti dovoljno protivnika da ova glupost prode iako je tandem Hebrang-Milinovic strasna prepreka svakom inteligentnom i dobronamjernom covjeku.
Marci, sorry ako je ovo za edit, vise ne mogu procijeniti jer mi se jos cini da sam preblaga.

----------


## aenea

Hebrangov prijedlog iz 2004. je bio, u usporedbi s ovim, odličan..

----------


## Maxime

hvala ti ege na ruganju, samo ti daj ...

----------


## aenea

Ja sam valjda malo ograničeta..nisam to skužila kao ruganje..ako i je bilo..cure, moramo se držat skupa ako želimo išta učiniti..  :Sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Prema novim informacijama znači, mijenjat će se dio koji nije u skladu s Obiteljskim zakonom (znači nije uvjet brak nego veza 3 godine -pitam se tko i kako to provjerava?!?!), ali ostaje sporno: 
1)KRIOPREZERVACIJA, 
2)OGRANIČAVANJE NA 3 STANICE 
3)omogućavanje liječniku da odbije liječiti pacijenta

Ima li još nešto?!

RODE, da li su kontaktirani reproduktivci (VV, SD, ...)?! Mislim da bez njihove (glasne) potpore ove stavke nemaju šansu za promjene...

----------


## aenea

Ma ja bih ovo što je pod točkom 3. čak stavila na prvo mjesto..ako ti odbije liječenje, svejedno nam je kakav je zakon dalje..a ovo sa vanbračnim zajednicama je po meni neupitno da će promijeniti..

----------


## martina123

Ovo je dio jednog pisma, dio koji je najvazniji:

_Iako je zakon u hitnoj proceduri, mogu se na njega donjeti amandmani!! i zato bi bilo idealno pristupiti stranci koja nije vladajuca u ime udruge Roda, kako bi zastupnik te stranke mogao donjeti amandman na prijedlog zakona.

Nadalje, nije lose pozvati se na Program Vlade Republike Hrvatske u mandatnom razdoblju 2008. – 2011. koji se u cijelosti moze preuzeti u pdf formatu sa stranica Vlade RH, a gdje u tocci 23. pod Obitelj stoji:

23. OBITELJ 
• Temeljne postavke 
U mandatu 2008. – 2011. sustavno će se promicati obiteljske vrijednosti budući 
da se Republika Hrvatska tradicionalno brine za njihovo očuvanje. U sljedećem 
mandatu prioriteti će nam biti demografska obnova zemlje mjerama pronatalitetne i 
populacijske politike, briga za djecu, starije i nemoćne te osobe s posebnim 
potrebama, a posebnu brigu posvetit ćemo povećanju ravnopravnosti u obitelji i 
društvu. 
• Ciljevi 
Ciljevi su nam stvaranje dugoročno održivih uvjeta za povećanje nataliteta te 
stvaranje gospodarskih i materijalnih uvjeta za nesmetan odgoj djece. Posebnu brigu 
posvetit ćemo osnivanju obiteljskih centara, savjetovališta i servisa; predlaganju 
mjera za sprječavanje i rješavanje problema u obitelji; poticanju programa i projekata 
udruga usmjerenih dobrobiti djece, mladih, osoba s invaliditetom i obitelji; razvoju 
izvaninstitucionalnih oblika skrbi te edukaciji stručnjaka koji rade s djecom, mladima, 
osobama s invaliditetom i njihovim obiteljima. 

Ukratko-Vlada je donjela program kojeg se ne pridrzava, vec stovise radi u suprotnosti s njim, sto moze biti jedan od pocetnih protuargumenata kojim bi Roda mogla nastupiti prema Vladi._

----------


## darci

čak mislim da se treba pristupit ne oporbi, već članovima vladajuće stranke i/ili koalicijskim partnerima.

pošto se oporba i vladajuća stranka ne mogu vidjet nacrtani, bilo kakav prijedlog oporbe će biti odbačen od strane saborske većine i bez neke ozbiljnjije rasprave, koliko god dobar bio.

da li itko može doći do Hebranga (mislim da i dalje ima veliki utjecaj u stranci) ili Golema?

----------


## darci

i da li netko možda može napraviti konstruktivne i pravno smislene prijedloge izmjene zakona ili amandmana na postojeći tekst prijedloga zakona? pošto je očigledno da prijedlog ide u hitnu saborsku proceduru (samo jedno čitanje), treba imati spremne amandmane.

----------


## gupi51

Joj cure moje, treba držati fige da se Adlešićka ne predomisli. U članku u Novom listu kaže da će glasati protiv zakona. Ako tako učini njena stranka onda HDZ nema većinu, a treba se i nadati da ima još pokoji pojedinac iz koalicije sa savješću koji će glasati protiv.
Meni je najviše koma ovaj prijedlog o oplodnji samo 3 stanice. Zabranu zamrzavanja embrija bih još mogla nekako i prebroditi s teškom mukom, ali ovo nikako. Pa nama se od 8 js oplodilo 7, a do embrija ih je došlo samo 4, a biologica mi rekla da je to neočekivano dobro. A šta da su mi oplodili 3 od ovih 8. Koliko bih embrija imala pitam se?

----------


## gupi51

Joj cure moje, treba držati fige da se Adlešićka ne predomisli. U članku u Novom listu kaže da će glasati protiv zakona. Ako tako učini njena stranka onda HDZ nema većinu, a treba se i nadati da ima još pokoji pojedinac iz koalicije sa savješću koji će glasati protiv.
Meni je najviše koma ovaj prijedlog o oplodnji samo 3 stanice. Zabranu zamrzavanja embrija bih još mogla nekako i prebroditi s teškom mukom, ali ovo nikako. Pa nama se od 8 js oplodilo 7, a do embrija ih je došlo samo 4, a biologica mi rekla da je to neočekivano dobro. A šta da su mi oplodili 3 od ovih 8. Koliko bih embrija imala pitam se?

----------


## TinkiVinki

Darci, Hebrang bi da može spaljivao sve koji pomisle na potpomognutu oplodnju, a ne da bi još podržao liberalniji prijedlog...  :Rolling Eyes:  

A kontaktirati vladajuće nema smisla kad oni dižu ruke čim Sanader migne...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## uporna

A mene zanima kako je to jučer išlo na Sabor kad danas u medijjima istupaju sa podatkom da su sabroski zastupnici spojili cijeli ovaj tjedan sa blagdanima i da to uredno rade. :?

----------


## darci

sjednica je 17., 18. i 19. 6. i skoro skroz od 1 do 15.7.

----------


## TinkiVinki

A koliko je krioprezervacija potrebna zna *Draga* i njoj slične cure...  :Love:  
Ona je dobila 30 stanica i jaku hiperstimulaciju i nije bilo šanse da joj vraćaju embrije. Naravno zamrznuli su sve i čekaju FET-ove. Mislim da je preko 20 embrija, iskorišteno 5...ako se dobro sjećam (Draga, nemoj zamjeriti, ali ti si mi odličan primjer zašto je to toliko bitno!)
I sad zamislite po novom zakonu da svih 20-25 embrija unište i ona opet mora prolaziti kroz paklenu punkciju i uništavati se hormonima...  :Evil or Very Mad:   STRAŠNO!
Ja nisam nikada došla do krioprezervacije, ali zato u zadnjem pokušaju imala sam mislim 8 stanica, samo su 2 oplođene. Kako bi se od 8 odabralo one 3 prema zakonu i kolike bi bile moje šanse?!?!
A ukupno sam prošla oko 15 postupaka....

----------


## aenea

Treba POKUŠATI! Naravno da nema garancije uspjeha, ali  bar mi s ovog podforuma znamo što znači boriti se..  :Love:  
zato, ne odustajmo, pišimo, zovimo, informirajmo na bilo koji način, pokušajmo napraviti pritisak na SVE..  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

sigurno spajaju onaj 22.6. tjedan.

bojim se da će sad popustiti izvanbračnim zajednicama i tu pokazati svoju dobru volju za kompromisima, a da će onaj znanstveno-tehnički dio o kojem nam realno ovise šanse ostati isti. ispričavam se nevjenčanim parovima i ja zbilja ne mislim da ovakav zakon ima smisla, ali mi se čini da zahvaljujući tome skreću sa suštinskog problema koji će nas svrstati u najneuspješnije zemlje jer ne možemo mi konkurirati Nijemcima čak i da imamo isti zakon, kad oni imaju novac i opremu i hrpetinu klinika i osoblja. kod nas će naprosto nestati know-how o stimuliranim postupcima koji daju najbolje rezultate jer će svi ići na prirodnjake ili eventualno klomifene.

tko li je bio taj mozak koji je tako dobro isplanirao kako izbaciti MPO iz Hrvatske?

----------


## ina33

Meni se čini da je zakonodavac namjerno u zakon unio teaser a la donacija i buffer a la neoplodnja za vanbračne parove koji će moći u pregovorima na saborskoj sjednici žrtvovati. Mislim da je ne smrzlićima nešto u čemu neće popustiti, a nisam insider pa mi je teško procijeniti da li je ikako moguće da dignu broj oplođenih js po postuku, ali mi se čini da ne - jer se onda opet dobijaju embriji koji se ne mogu u tom postupku vratiti - čini mi se da su to zamislili kvazi kompenzirati s tim kao brojem postupaka 6 - plus od poroda počinje novo odbrojavanje - sve totalno neprovedivo jer se i za ovo čeka godina, a di bi još povećanje volumena zbog češćeg odlazaka žena na postupke + većeg broja onih koji imaju pravo na njih.

----------


## Bebel

I ja sam jedna od onih koje sa 35 g. nakon stimulacije sa oko 24 gonala dobiju 20-ak stanica i HS.
Sad sam prvi put dogurala do pozitivne MPO bete u FET-u. Čak sam prije FET-a pregovarala s doktorom da u idućoj stimulaciji preskočimo ET i idemo na zamrzavanje dok se moje tijelo oporavi.
Zaista je taj dio prijedloga oko zamrzavanja katastrofa  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Pa neka uvedu kontrole. Oni su stručnjaci pa znaju koja vrsta kontole je primjerena.

----------


## ina33

> I
> Pa neka uvedu kontrole. Oni su stručnjaci pa znaju koja vrsta kontole je primjerena.


Uopće se ne radi o tome - postoje već EU direktiva za kontrolu po labovima i to je već razvijen know-how, mislim čak i preveden (čitali jučer MM i ja). Ne radi se o praksi - to je pokriveno EU direktivama - nego o politici - život od začeća prema Crkvi.

----------


## Pinky

nemojte se ljutiti, ali osobno me je najvise zgrozio podatak, taj neki clanak 16, da cemo za svaki postupak trebati OSOBNO dobiti ODOBRENJE od ministra himself. sad kontajte kad cemo stici na red za nasih 6 pokusaja ako samo iz dalmacije 500 parova ceka da im se nas dragi milinovic potpise.... boze te sacuvaj
mislim da nas ne fermaju 5% ni nas ni nase apele ni nas ocaj. ok mi je da se đurđa pobunila, ali mi nije ok da joj je samo zasmetalo to sto nevjencani parovi ne mogu na mpo (ispricavam se svim nevjencanima i naglasavam da ni u kom slucaju ne podrzavam tu opciju). samo zelim naglasiti da je i nevjencanima i vjencanima odredba o nezamrzavanju najgora.

opet su se uhvatili kurjaka ko  pijan plota. ukoliko me sjecanje ne vara, njegove kriminalne radnje nikada nisu ni procesuirali vec su pustili da dodje do zastare. toliko o njihovoj zabrinutosti oko eventualnog kriminala.

----------


## aenea

Evo, iako sam i ja (  :Grin:  ) učinila ovo što su i iz vladinog Ureda za odnose s javnošću učinili, da ne ispadne da baš nitko ne čita upućene im e-mailove, kopiram tekst e-maila koji sam dobila:

Poštovana gospođo,

Vaše smo primjedbe na prijedlog Zakona proslijedili na adresu primjedbe-na-zakon@mzss.hr koja je upravo u tu svrhu otvorena.

S poštovanjem.



Ured za odnose s javnošću

Vlade Republike Hrvatske

----------


## ina33

Evo direktive, a navodno je prevedena i objavljena u hrv. časopisu Ginekologija i perinatologija - zadnji broj:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi.../full/den068v1

Tako da - nije da se ne zna know-how, nego nitko o njemu ne govori, a pacijenti moraju sad izgleda preuzet bitku tj. nastavit se boriti, liaisat se s evropskim udrugama i sl., ako ovo, prođe, a po svoj prilici hoće.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Upravo tako Ina, a s druge strane kod nas je lakše zabraniti nego razmišljati kako kontrolirati...
Primjer je i zabrana rada nedjeljom, lakše je zabraniti nego natjerati poslodavce da pošteno plaćaju i daju slobodne dane... A opet, Crkva i u ovome ima prste...

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I
> Pa neka uvedu kontrole. Oni su stručnjaci pa znaju koja vrsta kontole je primjerena.
> 
> 
> Uopće se ne radi o tome - postoje već EU direktiva za kontrolu po labovima i to je već razvijen know-how, mislim čak i preveden (čitali jučer MM i ja). Ne radi se o praksi - to je pokriveno EU direktivama - nego o politici - život od začeća prema Crkvi.


Sve OK.
Ja to govorim iz konteksta onoga što se servira široj populaciji.
Navod iz Jutarnjeg:
_- zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka 
Vlada to neće mijenjati jer se boji mogućih manipulacija,_

----------


## Jelena

to su od nijemaca pokupili, taj ekstremni oprez manipulacijama. i dalje nema objašnjenja zašto se ništa ne pita pacijente i struku.

----------


## Pinky

> _- zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka 
> Vlada to neće mijenjati jer se boji mogućih manipulacija,_


zar nezamrzavanje vec unistavanje nije najveca manipulacija? manipulacija nasim zdravljem, emocijama, financijama, sve u nekom toboznjem strahu od pojave nekog novog kurjaka kojeg su na kraju potapsali po guzi i poslali doma? da nije tragicno bilo bi smijesno...

----------


## Bea

Možda bi trebali doći do HTV-a, jer ako mogu raspravljati o Lepoj Breni mislim da je ovo puno važnije.
Ovo je totalno razočarenje  :Sad:

----------


## katarina

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _- zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka 
> Vlada to neće mijenjati jer se boji mogućih manipulacija,_ 
> 
> 
> zar nezamrzavanje vec unistavanje nije najveca manipulacija? manipulacija nasim zdravljem, emocijama, financijama, sve u nekom toboznjem strahu od pojave nekog novog kurjaka kojeg su na kraju potapsali po guzi i poslali doma? da nije tragicno bilo bi smijesno...


pinky bravo  :Love:  drito u srž problema

prema mojem mišljenju, mpo doktori ne dižu svoj glas jer su vidjeli što se dogodilo njihovim kolegama obiteljske prakse, jednostavno protiv ministra se ne može   :Evil or Very Mad:  ono što on zacrta to se mora i provesti, a podršku ima u glavnom šefu  :Mad:

----------


## andream

Evo vidjela najavu, danas će se u emisiji Hrvatska uživo govoriti o MPO-u, u 16,10 počinje emisija.

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _- zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka 
> Vlada to neće mijenjati jer se boji mogućih manipulacija,_ 
> 
> 
> zar nezamrzavanje vec unistavanje nije najveca manipulacija? manipulacija nasim zdravljem, emocijama, financijama, sve u nekom toboznjem strahu od pojave nekog novog kurjaka kojeg su na kraju potapsali po guzi i poslali doma? da nije tragicno bilo bi smijesno...


Baš tako, a oni preko tog Kurjaka pokušavaju pridobiti one koji nisu upućeni u MPO, a kako ne ina33 rekla, razlog je na potpuno drugoj strani.

----------


## amyx

> prema mojem mišljenju, mpo doktori ne dižu svoj glas jer su vidjeli što se dogodilo njihovim kolegama obiteljske prakse, jednostavno protiv ministra se ne može   ono što on zacrta to se mora i provesti, a podršku ima u glavnom šefu



Ali ako naši MPO liječnici ne dignu barem malo glas i kažu da to sve nema smisla i veze sa zdravom pameti i oni će ostati bez posla jer mi svi odosmo nekuda van

----------


## Ginger

> ali ostaje sporno: 
> 1)KRIOPREZERVACIJA, 
> 2)OGRANIČAVANJE NA 3 STANICE 
> 3)omogućavanje liječniku da odbije liječiti pacijenta


po meni su ovo najvažnije točke na koje se treba koncentrirati
izvanbračna zajednica je tu manje važna (ne omalovažavam je, duuugo sam živjela u istoj), jer će se taj dio ionako mijenjati i ne može proći
time, kao i donacijama samo javnosti mažu oči
oporbu slušati neće, to je jasno (svejedno bi trebali navaliti amandmanima), a pronaći nekoga u njihovim redovima tko bi nas podržao - nemoguće
svi se boje pisnuti protiv sanadera, a je li suzana ponosna ili ne što je digla ruku za takav zakon - zaboli me!
time je direktno svima nama zakomplicirala život, da ne velim onemogućila stvaranje novih života
tužna sam i bijesna   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pinky

> Možda bi trebali doći do HTV-a, jer ako mogu raspravljati o Lepoj Breni mislim da je ovo puno važnije.
> Ovo je totalno razočarenje


i ja sam ogorcena na htv.... ali trebamo zapamtiti da je h-lo ondje glavna, a zna se kako ona dise. na novatv je na txt-u jucer bio super text, a na htvu ni slova, glavno da je vijest o prosvjedu protiv brene ili cigara, sramota totalna... svega su se sa sjednice dotakli osim nas. od rtl-a nisam nista ni ocekivala.

----------


## Ginger

a kao što je netko rekao, naši MPO liječnici baš i neće dizati glas protiv takvog zakona - vidjeli su da bilo kakav otpor nema smisla
oni će se preorijentirati na neko drugo područje... bar mislim....

----------


## Ginger

ooooo da, jasno je otkud pušu vjetrovu na htv-u   :Mad:  
lepa brena i peticija protiv njenog koncerta je puuuno bitnija
možda da probamo do šprajca pa da on nešto prošverca? mislim vijest....

----------


## katarina

ginger, ja mislim da ćemo mi poslije uvođenja ovakvog zakona biti više za emisiju roberta zubera a ne za šprajca  :shock: 

*ali ostaje sporno: 
1)KRIOPREZERVACIJA, 
2)OGRANIČAVANJE NA 3 STANICE 
3)omogućavanje liječniku da odbije liječiti pacijenta* 

Bože, stalno se pitam hoćemo li uspjeti  u naumu, da li će nekome zasvijetliti lampica i uvidjeti da je ovaj prijedlog zakona KATASTROFALAN!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

katarina    :Sad:   i meni se čini
ja i dalje tražim ljude koji bi potpisali peticiju, i jako sam žalosna kako ljudi doslovce shvaća što im ovi serviraju
tek kad im malo pojasnim, počnu kužiti koliko vlast manipulira...

----------


## loki

Moram ovo podjeliti sa Vama inaće ću puknuti.
Evo o čemu se radi.

Upravo sada jedan naš ministar očekuje dijete iz IVF - stimulirani postupak ( privato plaćen postupak u ZG) koji tada pa evo sve do neki dan nije bio niti u braku sa  svojom sadašnjom suprugom,(poprilično je bila trudna kada su se vjenčali).
Za njih vrijede neka druga pravila, a sada takav čovjek ima obraza glasati sa taj zakon i sjediti kraj Sanadera u vladi a u isto vrijeme je bio u postupku i to još NIJE BIO U BRAKU. I to je iz stranke koja je poprilično zakuhala ovakav zakon.
Sramota, ali nažalost takvi nemaju srama.
Njima je važno da su rješili svoj problem a za druge ih nije briga!

Pozdrav

----------


## Ginger

da, već je netko spomenuo da neki ministar očekuje dijete iz ivf-a, samo ja nikako skužiti koji   :Rolling Eyes:  
i da, da, nisu za svakoga ista pravila

----------


## loki

Ma niti nije važno koji je nego sama spoznaja kakvi su nam političari na vlasti. 
Sebi će sve omogučiti, a drugima  sve zakomplicirati.
Njemu sigurno ne bi trebao potpis misnistra zdrastva za postupak kako žele sada nama nametnuti.
Mene konkretno taj zakon i neće puno dotaknuti ali me boli nepravda i licemjerje.

----------


## andream

S druge strane, bilo je političara koji su javno istupili i rekli da im je dijete začeto upravo u MPO postupku (tko se sjeća kad je Petirka bila u prvom napadu ne tako davno)... Pa joj je školski objašnjavao da je njegovo dijete kao i svako drugo (žalosno da se morao spuštati na taj nivo razgovora) ali eto, rekao je javno i glasno pred gospodom zastupnicima.

----------


## loki

To je istina( prenosila HTV baš tu sjednicu), ali nažalost takvi iskreni su izuzetno rijetki i svaka im čast i zato imaju pravo tamo sjediti za razliku od nekih.

----------


## fritulica1

Uzas, pa zar se stvarno nista ne moze uciniti? Mobiliziranje svih medija, organizirani prosvjed? Pada mi na pamet da srocimo jedan mail i saljemo ga na sve moguce i nemoguce adrese? Pa javnost treba biti svjesna do koje mjere se igra prljavo u serviranju i donosenju zakona. Ovo je sekularna drzava i nas zakonodavac ne moze biti Crkva. 




> Vlada to neće mijenjati jer se boji mogućih manipulacija,


Ma kakvih manipulcija? Jedini izmanupulirani ovdje smo mi i cjelokupna hrvatska javnost.

Misli li nasa vladajuca svita da je plodnost razervirana za njihovu djecu / unuke? Hoce li jednom biti bolno svjesni cinjenice kakav su tuzan zakon stvorili? Ili ce zahvaljujuci nasim novcima kojima su napunili dzepove svoju djecu bez problema slati vani na lijecenje? 
Muka mi je.

----------


## Ginger

saznah u međuvremenu...
loki, u pravu si, nije ni važno tko je u pitanju, važna je nepravda!
a gle, ja već imam svoje zlato, al nadam se bar još jednom   :Smile:  
i nije da se ne mogu priuštiti postupak u inozemstvu - mogu
to sve nije sada bitno
ima jaaako puno onih kojima želja za majčinstvom još nije ostvarena i koji se ne mogu priuštiti postupak negdje vani
moje nezadovoljstvo zakonom nije ništa manje zato što imam dijete
i zbog sviju nas se nadam da neće zaživjeti u ovom obliku

----------


## loki

Ako je neplodnost bolest onda imamo ustavno ( zakonsko) pravo na liječenje i terapiju, ovo je ograničavanje pružanja zdrastvenih   usluga i kao takvo bi bilo protustavno ( možda se bi  i nekakva tužba dala osmisliti protiv vlade, bolje bi znali pravnici tako ako ovo ima nekog smisla onaj ko zna neka odgovori).

----------


## loki

Oprostite ali moram još dodati da liječenje nekih kroničnih bolesti (pretežno mislim na sve vrste ovisnosti) košta HZZO daleko više nego naši postupci tako da je potpuno nesuvislo da ako smo narod sa negativnim prirastom po rođenju da se provode takva ograničenja.
Pa našim političarima bi tebalo biti u intersu da nas ima što više da jednog dana ima tko za njig glasai.
Ovo je čista jedinica ua Jadranku Kosor kao ministricu obitelji idr.
Sjedi jedan!

----------


## Ginger

> Ako je neplodnost bolest onda imamo ustavno ( zakonsko) pravo na liječenje i terapiju, ovo je ograničavanje pružanja zdrastvenih   usluga i kao takvo bi bilo protustavno ( možda se bi  i nekakva tužba dala osmisliti protiv vlade, bolje bi znali pravnici tako ako ovo ima nekog smisla onaj ko zna neka odgovori).


pa ako prođe (a možda se dogodi i čudo pa ne prođe), ja se nadam da se može dići tužba
da nas se skupi puno pojedinaca, pa možda i udruge i dignemo neku skupnu tužbu
al sve u svoje vrijeme...

----------


## TinkiVinki

Zato naša divna lijepa naša nije priznala neplodnost kao bolest!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ali zato alkoholizam i ovisnost o drogama je!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Iskreno, nemam ništa protiv da se i njih liječi, ali nazivati to bolesti meni je malo upitno, ipak nitko ih ne tjera da piju i drogiraju se! Ali treba im pomoći da se odviknu.
A s druge strane, mi nismo izabrali biti neplodni, kao što nitko ne izabere dobiti rak ili neku drugu gadnu bolest...

----------


## nina1

> Moram ovo podjeliti sa Vama inaće ću puknuti.
> Evo o čemu se radi.
> 
> Upravo sada jedan naš ministar očekuje dijete iz IVF - stimulirani postupak ( privato plaćen postupak u ZG) koji tada pa evo sve do neki dan nije bio niti u braku sa  svojom sadašnjom suprugom,(poprilično je bila trudna kada su se vjenčali).
> Za njih vrijede neka druga pravila, a sada takav čovjek ima obraza glasati sa taj zakon i sjediti kraj Sanadera u vladi a u isto vrijeme je bio u postupku i to još NIJE BIO U BRAKU. I to je iz stranke koja je poprilično zakuhala ovakav zakon.
> Sramota, ali nažalost takvi nemaju srama.
> Njima je važno da su rješili svoj problem a za druge ih nije briga!
> 
> Pozdrav


katastrofa   :Evil or Very Mad:  pa nemogu vjerovati to kaj čitam.....ma sram ga bilo ...sramota

----------


## Jelena

karmen   :Heart:  

zadnja primjedba sa zamrzavanjem i doniranjem stanica je bila super! i da žene nepotrebno moraju proći kroz više postupaka stimulacija.

šteta što nisi spomenula to ograničavanje na oplođivanje 3 stanice.

a Golem iskusni TV lisac se poluistinama služi. to ga je sigurno hebrang, koji profesionalno ne laže, već ne govori istinu, naučio.    :Evil or Very Mad:  

ne znam koliko su ljudi mogli shvatiti iz ovog priloga problem.

----------


## Jelena

ne mislim da je loš, nego prekratak.

----------


## Lorien

i ja mislim da je bracna i izvanbracna zajednica nesto na cemu ce popustiti, a da je ovo pricanje o doniranju jajne stanice samo da se malo zamaze oci javnosti.

sto se tice prigovora sasvjesti lijecnika, mislim da se oko toga ne morate previse brinuti jer njima je ipak u interesu da imaju prijavljene pacijente za koje dobivaju glavarinu. a i vecina su ipak normalni, bar mislim. osim toga, ako vas netko odbije lijeciti taj nije niti zasluzio da budete njegov pacijent. pa ga jos prijavite novinama da vas odbija lijeciti pa mu ode jos malo pacijenata.

mene najvise muci oplodnja najvise 3 stanice i zabrana zamrzavanja embrija. zanimljivo je da nam iz vlade cijelo vrijeme serviraju kako "vecina" zemalja ne dopusta zamrzavanje embrija, a ne navode koje su to zemlje, a ta vecina je italija. zamrzavanje jajne stanice je isto mazanje ociju - uspjesnost oplodnje takve stanice je 1-2%, dakle ravno nuli.

netko je na nekoj temi spomenuo novinara juricu pavicica iz jutarnjeg lista. sjecam se da je prije par mjeseci pisao u subotnjem jutarnjem o svom iskustvu sa MPO. mislite da ga kontaktiramo da li bi mozda htio nesto napisati? ipak je jutarnji jedna od najcitanijih novina

----------


## ina33

> netko je na nekoj temi spomenuo novinara juricu pavicica iz jutarnjeg lista. sjecam se da je prije par mjeseci pisao u subotnjem jutarnjem o svom iskustvu sa MPO. mislite da ga kontaktiramo da li bi mozda htio nesto napisati? ipak je jutarnji jedna od najcitanijih novina


Koliko sam ga ja percipirala, on nosi neku gorčinu iz MPO postupka u odnosu na (neke) liječnike, ostvario je roditeljstvo posvojenjem. Osobno, njegov članak na tu temu mi se nije baš svidio baš a propos tog njegovog stava koji sam ja percipirala ovako, preuveličavam i pojednostavljujem - MPO pacijentska populacija kao žrtva liječnika koji se na nevolji bogate. To je miljama daleko od moje osobne percepcije stvari i nisam sigurna je li bi koristilo cijeloj priči.

----------


## ina33

E, moram reći, većini (ogromnoj) forumske populacije njegov se članak svidio, glavni udar nedavnog članka oko petir bio je poanta da je to licemjerno i da se udara na onu istu katoličku konzervativnu većinu koja čini 90% MPO pacijenata. Meni se nikako nije svidio taj manji dio teksta - pacijenti kao žrtve koje proces melje, a tu su i neki liječnici koje to sve kao ne dotikava.

----------


## amyx

Sve u svemu čini mi se da ode sve u...da ne kažem kuda. Baš smo jadni.Ma ustvari nismo jadni mi nego nam je jadna država i ljudi koji vladaju u državi :/

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Meni je najapsurdnije to njihovo opravdavanje zabrane zamrzavanja embrija tobožnjom brigom oko mogućih manipulacija. Mislim da upravo ovakav prijedlog zakona otvara prostor manipulacijama. Prema mojem iskustvu, par koji u stimuliranom postupku dobije više embrija točno zna koliko ih je, svaki je evidentiran, zna mu se porijeklo, stupanj razvoja, vrijeme zamrzavanja, sve je to uvedeno u dokumentaciju klinike i ne može se dogoditi da samo tako "nestanu". Kad bi se počeo provoditi novi zakon, nikome više ne bi bilo važno koliko je jajnih stanica dobiveno, budući je unaprijed određeno da se smiju oploditi samo tri. U takvoj situaciji sigurno nitko ne bi gubio vrijeme i energiju na evidentiranje viška stanica koje su za ženu kojoj pripadaju ionako otpisane. Umjesto embrija po koje bi se netko jednog dana vratio, sada bi se u velikom broju postupaka dobila nedefinirana količina biološkog materijala koji nikome ne bi pripadao. Bio bi to pravi Eldorado za nekog potencijalnog novog Kurjaka. Dakle, jako su mi neuvjerljivi kad tvrde da žele spriječiti manipulacije. Upravo suprotno, onemogućavanjem krioprezervacije zametaka stvaraju idealne uvjete za njezin procvat.

----------


## pak

> Meni je najapsurdnije to njihovo opravdavanje zabrane zamrzavanja embrija tobožnjom brigom oko mogućih manipulacija. Mislim da upravo ovakav prijedlog zakona otvara prostor manipulacijama. Prema mojem iskustvu, par koji u stimuliranom postupku dobije više embrija točno zna koliko ih je, svaki je evidentiran, zna mu se porijeklo, stupanj razvoja, vrijeme zamrzavanja, sve je to uvedeno u dokumentaciju klinike i ne može se dogoditi da samo tako "nestanu". Kad bi se počeo provoditi novi zakon, nikome više ne bi bilo važno koliko je jajnih stanica dobiveno, budući je unaprijed određeno da se smiju oploditi samo tri. U takvoj situaciji sigurno nitko ne bi gubio vrijeme i energiju na evidentiranje viška stanica koje su za ženu kojoj pripadaju ionako otpisane. Umjesto embrija po koje bi se netko jednog dana vratio, sada bi se u velikom broju postupaka dobila nedefinirana količina biološkog materijala koji nikome ne bi pripadao. Bio bi to pravi Eldorado za nekog potencijalnog novog Kurjaka. Dakle, jako su mi neuvjerljivi kad tvrde da žele spriječiti manipulacije. Upravo suprotno, onemogućavanjem krioprezervacije zametaka stvaraju idealne uvjete za njezin procvat.


 upravo tako

----------


## Lorien

> Ako je neplodnost bolest onda imamo ustavno ( zakonsko) pravo na liječenje i terapiju, ovo je ograničavanje pružanja zdrastvenih   usluga i kao takvo bi bilo protustavno ( možda se bi  i nekakva tužba dala osmisliti protiv vlade, bolje bi znali pravnici tako ako ovo ima nekog smisla onaj ko zna neka odgovori).


prijedlog za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona moze se podnijeti tek kad zakon bude izglasan i to bi definitivno trebao biti plan B. ali plan A bi morao biti da se ovaj zakon nikad ne izglasa. nazalost nismo tako velika interesna skupina ciji glas bi bio dovoljno jak, a vecina ljudi uopce ne kuzi zasto se bunimo jer ne razumiju MPO postupak.

----------


## nikailuka

Koji ministar? Važno je koji. Pliiiz.

----------


## nangaparbat

> loki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako je neplodnost bolest onda imamo ustavno ( zakonsko) pravo na liječenje i terapiju, ovo je ograničavanje pružanja zdrastvenih   usluga i kao takvo bi bilo protustavno ( možda se bi  i nekakva tužba dala osmisliti protiv vlade, bolje bi znali pravnici tako ako ovo ima nekog smisla onaj ko zna neka odgovori).
> 
> 
> prijedlog za ocjenu ustavnosti zakona moze se podnijeti tek kad zakon bude izglasan i to bi definitivno trebao biti plan B. ali plan A bi morao biti da se ovaj zakon nikad ne izglasa. nazalost nismo tako velika interesna skupina ciji glas bi bio dovoljno jak, a vecina ljudi uopce ne kuzi zasto se bunimo jer ne razumiju MPO postupak.


slazem se, ne mozemo racunati na saborske zastupnike koji su uglavnom "gospoda" u godinama i uglavnom nemaju pojma sto je to MPO, a posebno nemaju pojma kako se osjeca netko tko mora kroz to prolaziti. mi koji se borimo s neplodnoscu ocito sami moramo dobiti i tu bitku. bojim se da od slanja mailova i sporadicnog pojavljivanja u pokojem od medija nece biti prevelike koristi. trebamo poduzeti neke konkretnije mjere. zar cemo dopustiti da oni koji s nasim problemom nemaju apsolutno nikakve veze kroje nasu sudbinu.....

----------


## fjora

> Koji ministar? Važno je koji. Pliiiz.


moram priznati da ne znam koji, ali iz priloženog opisa  nagađam (do nedavno bio u vanbračnoj zajednici, ženi se u poodmakloj trudnoći ,...) čitajući žutu štampu rekla bi da je to ministar turizma

----------


## alida

Ja sam porazgovarala sa uglednim članom jedne jake oporbene stranke o tom prijedlogu zakona i moram reći da je bio iznimno suzdržan sa informacijama i otkrio mi je samo to da će njegova stranka probati malo ublažiti tu grozotu s nekoliko amandmana.
Ja, s druge strane, u ništa ne vjerujem i polako pravim si bilješke za USRH.

----------


## ina33

Evo i linka koji je linkala Martina123 na Priv. poliklinike, dobro je da se čuje sve jače i glas struke:

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...nozemstvo.html

----------


## ZLATKA

dajte curke, kako ćete što saznat o izglasavanju javljajte...
radi nas dosta i ne možemo gledati sjednicu

----------


## ana39

očito sam malo ispala iz tematike
ali me muči pitanje, s medicinse strane, zašto zamrzavanje jajne stanice nije prihvatljivo kao zamrzavanje oplođene js

----------


## TinkiVinki

Zato što je uspješnost oplodnje odmrznute jajne stanice 1%!!! :shock:

----------

